# oscar + silver arowana?



## purita (Jan 19, 2011)

i have a 160 gal tank with 2 oscars. is it okay to have an arowana as tankmates? :-?


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

No way!


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

u do realize your aro gets to 3ft right?


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Exactly JD :thumb:


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

Dj823cichild said:


> Exactly JD :thumb:


i have 3 and theyre over 1.5ft right now. have them in a 180 until they can be big enough to go in my pond. i got hawks where i live and i dont want them to be lunch for any hungry birds =p


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

> i have 3 and theyre over 1.5ft right now. have them in a 180 until they can be big enough to go in my pond. i got hawks where i live and i dont want them to be lunch for any hungry birds =p


 You can rig come poles with fishing line over your pond and have them over your pond spaced about 1 to 2 feet apart. I have my own little pond with Koi, Bass, and Bluegill in it and the fishing line really keeps the birds out


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

yea i was thinking of something like that or have a piece of glass cut to fit and put it over not sure what to do since i want it pretty natural ya know?


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

You can hang teh fishing line a good 5 feet above the pond


----------



## purita (Jan 19, 2011)

a little update...









































































































































































































*HERE'S THE VIDEO*... ... 




enjoy! :wink:


----------



## JSadler (Mar 21, 2012)

Love the layout of your tank. Would love to have such a large tank...but space is my issue. Love the colors of the Oscars.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

you have got to be kidding me -.- what do you plan on doing with the fish when it hits 3 ft?


----------

